# Jasper County Club  - Several Openings for 2013



## ScottA (Jan 25, 2013)

*We lowered membership to 20 members. All memberships have been filled for the 2013 season.*



1784 acres that border Clybel WMA on one of Clybel's SE property lines
Club has leased this land from private owner since 1964. This is not paper company land. 
Land consists of pines and hardwoods with creek bottoms throughout the property.  Small food plots throughout the property. 
Officers are elected by membership every year. Rule changes are voted on by the entire membership at our March meeting. Rules for 2013 have been voted on and finalized.
Antler restrictions; 2 years under 120" minimum. 10 years prior restrictions were 15" spread or 16" main beam
Camp with electricity available. No Water. 
Several camper spots available
Dues will be $1000/year if we get to 25 members + $100 if you connect to electricity; includes spouse, dependents, and grand kids under 16 years old. Dependents are defined by IRS rules. Also mandatory participation in 2 club workdays.
Limited to 20 members
Limited ATV use during deer season
Sign in/sign out system on map at clubhouse. No "reserved" areas.
For a copy of club rules for 2013 season and answers to any other questions you may have, send me a PM with your email address. 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Scott!

What kind of year did ya'll have?


----------



## jams6169 (Jan 25, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Thunderchikin1024 (Jan 25, 2013)

I tried to send a pm, but it said you have too many pm's.


----------



## Barber (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you have a phone # I can reach u at


----------



## ScottA (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeff - I had a good year. I took one that grossed just over 130"


----------



## ScottA (Jan 28, 2013)

Thunderchikin - I received your PM and replied. We do not offer turkey season only memberships.


----------



## ScottA (Jan 28, 2013)

Barber - Send me a PM and I will respond with a phone #.


----------



## ScottA (Jan 28, 2013)

Jams6169 - I did not receive a PM from you.


----------



## ScottA (Jan 28, 2013)

All PM's answered


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 29, 2013)

How many people turkey hunt?


----------



## ScottA (Jan 29, 2013)

We usually have about 8 members who turkey hunt.


----------



## ScottA (Jan 29, 2013)

Responded to 8 PM's and emails sent.


----------



## grtwhthntr (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response! I will be in touch if I have any questions.


----------



## stevensatha (Feb 1, 2013)

how many openings will you have . there are 7 off us


----------



## ScottA (Feb 1, 2013)

We currently have 8 openings. I am showing the property to a couple of potential new members this weekend.


----------



## ScottA (Feb 5, 2013)

Last two PMs answered.


----------



## tsm33 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Feb 6, 2013)

Any turkey only memberships?


----------



## ScottA (Feb 8, 2013)

No turkey only memberships


----------



## ScottA (Feb 8, 2013)

All PM's from Wednesday and Thursday answered


----------



## septicman052380 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Interested*

Hey Scott, I have been trying to pm you but my system will not let me . If the spots are still available can you please email me at paul052380@gmail.com


----------



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you send me a map of where its at?


----------



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER (Feb 13, 2013)

Email = chris.hill@grace.com


----------



## ScottA (Feb 13, 2013)

All PM's answered


----------



## BLACKHORN (Feb 20, 2013)

ttt


----------



## KOCA2X (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking for a good club and this one sounds like it.
Do you have 7 openings?


----------



## jmh5397 (Feb 27, 2013)

Scott...when you get a chance, can you give me a call at the house.  If I'm not there, my cell number is still the same.  Thanks.


----------



## ScottA (Mar 11, 2013)

Btt


----------



## ScottA (Mar 26, 2013)

Still have plenty of memberships available for 2013.

2 rule changes for 2013 approved by membership this past weekend. 

1. Deer limit per membership reduced (3 does & 2 bucks per membership)

2. A dependent's (wife or kids) first buck of season may be any buck, second must meet 120" minimum.

Send me PM with email address for complete copy of rules.


----------



## ScottA (May 19, 2013)

Lowered membership to 20 members. 

All memberships are now filled for this year.


----------



## deerhunter33 (Jun 7, 2013)

if anyone drops out or needs to back out for any reason i will take their place--just email me @ edreeves33@gmail.com----thanks ed


----------

